# Chinook, centennial and mosaic as a hop combo



## keef_g (5/6/14)

It's working for me at the moment. Anyone else tried it?


----------



## SimoB (5/6/14)

almost, I have done the combo without chinook and that was great. Did you use chinook as the bittering. I can see that combo working well.


----------



## keef_g (5/6/14)

Big dose at 20 minutes. Then centennial and mosaic at 10 and 5. All three dry hopped 10g of each.


----------

